# Things to do.....



## Ricardo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi,

My hubby and I with our son (7 mths) are going to Dubai for a week in June.

We will be staying at Le Royal Meridien Resort and Spa. Can anyone recommend any places to go for entertainment & food etc?

Also, anyone know what the hotel is like? It looks ok online but would like a personal opinion.

Thanks
R


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In June? My recommendation is that with a baby you stay indoors as it will be incredibly hot - probably around 45 degrees centrigrade. The sun is very strong indeed. 

The hotel is nice and has a number of its own restaurants. You are near the Madinat resort which also has its own souk as well as masses of restaurants. There are so many great places to go out that it is hard to know what to suggest without knowing your preferences.

In order to keep out of the sun, take a trip to Mall of the Emirates - the hotel will probably have a courtesy bus. It is a huge mall with an indoor ski slope and again plenty of restaurants and cafes.

At other times of the year I'd recommend things like boat trips and a walk around the old souks, but it's too hot in June and your baby wouldn't cope. Basically, June is not a good time for a holiday in Dubai with a small child, so please be very careful.

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> In June? My recommendation is that with a baby you stay indoors as it will be incredibly hot - probably around 45 degrees centrigrade. The sun is very strong indeed.
> 
> The hotel is nice and has a number of its own restaurants. You are near the Madinat resort which also has its own souk as well as masses of restaurants. There are so many great places to go out that it is hard to know what to suggest without knowing your preferences.
> 
> ...



DITTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It will be very hot, and only getting hotter
You will be pretty restricted on what will be comfortable to do...really only mall visits.
I wouldnt even be swimming at that time of the year...unless its REALLY early or late...


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

We have some friends there and before we booked we did ask them if it would be too hot with the baby, funnily enough they said "it will be ok, it's July & August that is really unbearable". Don't think I'll take their advice again...........

We have quite a few meetings set up, so that will take up some time and I suppose a girl can never have too many handbags........

Regards
C x


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Once you have been here a few years you learn to deal with the heat better & I will be out & about pretty much all year round.

Much harder if you are not used to the heat or are very young or old. There are always loads of cases of tourists (& some residents) getting heat stroke each year.


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, I will make sure I come armed with Magicool, fans and plenty of stuff for rehydration.

I assume it's better to use bottled water too, do you get the same brands as in the UK?

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bottled water is available everywhere. You can buy Evian, but it is pricey compared to well respected local brands such as Masafi or Aquafina.

Just make sure you all have plenty of fluids & you'll be fine. Depending on the actual temperatures you will probably be able to sit outside at night if there is a breeze. 

Forewarned is forearmed, as they say. 



_


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll write those names down. I just don't want any tummy upsets if they can be avoided.

Your advice is appreciated .

Thanks
C


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cool down in Ski Dubai at the Mall of the Emirates!

Bottled water here is alright. I never had problems with water nor food during my adjustment period.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to take my baby out in June, no problems, plenty sunscreen, long sleeved suit, a cap and a cool swimming pool, she loved it


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Geordie, you've put my mind at ease a bit. I was starting to panic, don't want anything happening to the most precious thing in my life.

We are hoping to move to Dubai later this year, so it will be a test with the heat.

I have a few other questions, if you don't mind?
Do you know if there are any age restrictions for the Wild Wadi waterpark?
Can you still go and have afternoon tea at the Burj Al Arab? Some say you can't anymore and others say there is a long waiting list.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The difference is that you aren't used to the heat from birth.

I don't know about age limits at Wild Wadi & can't see anything on their website.

The Burj al Arab still offers afternoon teas, but you have to book in advance. Your hotel concierge should be able to assist with this.


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Having lived through 5 very hot Spanish summers (average temp 45c) I would also recommend water as a way of not only keeping cool but replacing salt lost through perspiration. Wear loose cotton clothing. I also found that by not living in a total air conditioned environment helped me to acclimatise well.

I'm surprised I'm coping with the heat at the moment and don't envisage many problems as summer gets here, in fact, I find the evenings here a touch of the cool side.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It'll get a lot hotter yet! In mid summer it is sometimes to hot to sit outside, even at midnight. It's the humidity that's the killer.



_


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba, having lived 3kms from the Mediterranean Sea, I know all about bloody humidity - apart from sweating my parts off, it always makes my hair go frizzy!! LOL 

I actually have bad memories of moving villas whilst the temps outside were 47c.....and no aircon in the new villa!! Still brings me out in a sweat when I think about it!


----------

